# Matchbox Provost - bright out of the box!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

A lot of people say that things are “like riding a bicycle”, meaning that once you get the hang of it you can’t really forget how to do it. However, if you think about it, riding a bike is hard. There are a lot of specialized skills involved, and it requires training, persistence and special equipment to get the hang of it. 

Flying is very similar, and basic flying training is, and always will be, an important part of any pilot’s journey to the skies. Of course, compared to flashy fighters and bombers, the trainers aren’t as “imagination grabbing”, and so they often get left out in the cold. Thankfully, Matchbox had the sense to help rectify this when they issued their kit of the Percival Provost T.1, the RAF’s standard trainer for quite some post-war time. 

This isn’t a kit that I’ve seen very often, and to my knowledge it’s not one that Revell has ever repopped, or at least not for a while. Check out this little forgotten bird at the link below, and bring your sunglasses!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...-72-percival-p-56-provost-t-1-out-of-box/[/b]








*


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I made a lot of the Matchbox kits back in the day but can't remember doing the Provost. The photos do bring back memories though of other Matchbox plane kits I did build. Thanks.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Xenodyssey said:


> I made a lot of the Matchbox kits back in the day but can't remember doing the Provost. The photos do bring back memories though of other Matchbox plane kits I did build. Thanks.


I've got a lot of Matchboxes myself. I still am seeking the Buffalo and the Norseman. Oddly, I've never seen the Mosquito, but that'd be a nice one to have, too. I love that it's the ugly night fighter version!


----------

